# CPT/HCPCS code for MD certif of PT plan of care



## sallycase1 (May 4, 2011)

can anybody help me identify what codes to use to bill for MD's certification of PT's plan of care?


----------



## werner03 (May 11, 2011)

I know there are codes for certifying for home health is it being done at home then yes there are codes.  They are HCPCS codes starting from G0179 thru G0182.


----------

